# Need Co2 equipment help



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I recently bought what I think Is a killer deal. Milwaukee ph monitor and Milwaukee regulator and solenoid, 15lb tank, and a inline reactor. 

My first question. Is it worth using the inline reactor with bio balls or should I use a diffuser? 

I'll include pictures but I think that the reactor is for an eheim filter? I'm a bit confused with the controller? An I want to fully utilize its capability. Would love any insight. I need to buy hoses tomorrow and thought id stop by here befor I go shopping. Thanks

The secon picture is how the previous owner had it set up.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think that's an aqua medic reactor and they work fine. I'd leave the bio-balls in it. To user the ph controller, you're going to need the probe(which, if you do have it will probably need to be replaced if it's dried out) which I don't see in the pic in the left. You're also going to need calibration solution. The instructions for use should be easily googled.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Cool so. I have an xp2 on my 29 gallon and should I put the reactor on the hose then leave like 6 inches of tube to the spray bar?


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Should I use the reactor? I have a ceramic diffuser? What is more effective? The reactor is just so big? Do the bio balls do anything for the water quality or are they to breakdown the co2


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I had no clue that the reactor was worth a hundred dollars holly cow! I really did get a deal I payed 175 for everything listed in initial post. This is a dream co2 system. I har been using a paintball co2 system so u can understand my excitement. Now I just have tj figure it out. I'm a bit worried about gassing my fish? What should my bubble count in the beginning be?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

With the xp2 on a 29g, I would probably not install the reactor. It's been my experience that you're going to need more flow than that for the reactor to be effective. You're going to have a better/easier time just using the glass diffuser. I would probably start off with 1-2 bubbles per second and watch you fish and drop checker. I bet though, you'll end up with more than you can count.

If you had say, a xp3 the reactor would be the better route between the two. The cheap glass/ceramic diffusers are pretty wasteful.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Your acting like the xp2 isn't already overkill? Xp3 on a 29 gallon your high! I own an xp3 and I think your full of it as well! Please elaborate on why I'll have more than I can count? You also said I should use a diffuser, but there wasteful?

Honestly, I have a koralia nano and an xp2 full blast in my aquarium and it's about as much flow as I'm comfortable with. I would probably like to add an additional nano to circulate and remove dead spots when the plants grow in and obstruct main flow. 

I asked about the reactor to understand it. Why would an Xp3 be needed? Do u know an xp3 is rated for a 125 gallon? Regardless thank u for the 1-2 bubbles a second. I'll play around with it. And I guess I'll have to use google since this thread isn't blowing up.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

B76 said:


> Your acting like the xp2 isn't already overkill? Xp3 on a 29 gallon your high! I own an xp3 and I think your full of it as well! Please elaborate on why I'll have more than I can count? You also said I should use a diffuser, but there wasteful?


Well, you never mentioned the koralia. You'll be fine with the reactor. Reactors slow the output of a canister. Having good flow is important for good co2 distribution. Cheap ceramic diffusers waste co2 in a sense of most of the bubbles just floating to the surface instead of being blown around the tank. 


> Honestly, I have a koralia nano and an xp2 full blast in my aquarium and it's about as much flow as I'm comfortable with. I would probably like to add an additional nano to circulate and remove dead spots when the plants grow in and obstruct main flow.


Everyone has a different opinion on how much flow is enough. I have a xp3 on my 20L with a rex style reactor and I feel like there should still be more water movement. 


> I asked about the reactor to understand it. Why would an Xp3 be needed? Do u know an xp3 is rated for a 125 gallon? Regardless thank u for the 1-2 bubbles a second. I'll play around with it. And I guess I'll have to use google since this thread isn't blowing up.


The xp3 is rated to filter a 125 (and probably wouldn't do very well) not create enough flow for a planted tank. IMO, turning the water over 10+ a hour is pretty close. In general, the more flow you have going through the reactor, the more efficient it will be.

Good luck with your find


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

No offense but I don't want to talk about circulation want to discuss more how to install my reactor. Does it benefit anyway where the reactor is on the output hose? Like closer to the top of the hose near the spray bar or can I just have it right buy the filter?


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the inline diffusers that connect yo the outflow hose of your filter. They give a much more even distribution of CO2, and they can reduce the amount of gas you need in your tank. Plus its one less thing you have to look at in your tank. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

(i didn't really read through all the posts so forgive me if i'm posting something irrelevant)
i recommend that you put it near the filter to give the bubbles more time to diffuse although it won't make much of a difference. However if you're using a spray bar it won't really matter because all the air movement pretty much defeats the purpose of diffusing co2. Do not put the reactor on the inflows because it will cause a buildup of gas in your filter and that'll create problems + the co2 will kill beneficial bacteria. 
Your best bet would be to either diffuse in the tank using a diffuser or build a reactor with pvc. I forget what it was called maybe it was rex grig (sp?) style? basically a bubble will be constantly formed and going against the flow of the water which will diffuse the co2 better and it won't be actually going to the spray bar.


----------

